# Large Collection Of Models Unearthed



## emsinker (Jun 25, 2008)

I am pleased to announce that I have been retained by a Church to broker a very large collection of models, toys, T-shirts, figurines and statues etc. The Church has expressed to me its desire to "Bless first the hobbyists with this collection before going to Ebay." Hence, I will do my utmost to make these kits affordable. Please appreciate, however, that the Church's expressed desire to "bless the hobbyists" coupled with my obligation to raise as much money from this collection as I can creates, for me, a conflict. I will, therefore, as best as I am able, quote you fair market value. If you are, however, a collector/hobbyist of financial means, please consider where your money will be going and do not ask me to do better on pricing. All other hobbyists/collectors, as I said, I will do my best to accommodate you.

Since (a) the intent is to ultimately post on Ebay (where a pricelist is not necessary), (b) this is an extremely large collection and (c) I am a one-man operation who has a full-time day job , I have not compiled a pricelist. I apologize, as I know this is inconvenient. However, if there are any kits you are interested in, please contact me at [email protected] and I will do my best to make amends for any inconvenience. 

That portion of the collection which has been unboxed and available for sale can be viewed by clicking here: http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg197/emsinker/FOR SALE/. These photos depict most of the model portion of this collection. I will supplement the photos at the Photobucket site as more items are unboxed.

This right of first refusal shall be extended to hobbyists until 11:59 p.m. on Monday, November 2nd; at which time, I will begin posting items for sale on Ebay. 

Thanks for your interest and support.

Ed Sinker
Sauquoit, NY


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

is this some of them?

You might want to post a few representative pics to generate interest. Looks like some good stuff!








[/IMG]


----------



## emsinker (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, these are some of the kits. Just click on the Photobucket site; they are all there in sharp detail. Ed


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's just that most of those 100 photos are of piles of anonymous cartons and heaps of basement debris.

The shots that DO have models in them make me salivate, though!


----------

